
Tens of thousands of Chromebooks fail because of Symantec BlueCoat problem - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/tens-of-thousands-of-chromebooks-fail-because-of-symantec-bluecoat-problem/
======
tradersam
> So, was it Google's fault? Not so fast.

I feel like I'm tripping over every sentence in this article. It doesn't flow
well.

